

Is A/B Testing Worth The Trouble? - andyjones
http://www.creativebloq.com/app-design/ab-testing-trouble-41411492

======
autokad
interesting, i wonder if smaller companies (start ups) have more or less to
gain from AB testing verses larger ones. it would 'seem' that a start up
should focus on getting products to market faster and generating revenue is
most important?

